# Scarlett Badis /Dario Dario



## Paulthewitt (12 Jan 2021)

Hi guys
Planning ahead for my 19L tank that I plan to put Shrimp in and hopefully get lots of babies from! 
However, shrimp are just not as good as fish to watch. So would like one or 2 fish as well eventually. I did consider CPDs, but they need a bigger group so I think they are out.
Scarlett Badis I would have a Male/Female pair only.

From this info, would they be ok. And crucially - would they be likely to actively hunt out my Shrimp fry? (i know they will eat anything that dumbly swims into their chomping range... but that is different to active hunters like a killifish I hear). I would consier a Betta... but they may go after even fairly big cherry shrimp fry...I'm hoping the Scarlett Badis size means only the very young are at risk.

Any thoughts or experiences?
(I dont want Ottos before they are suggested thanks ... not in this tank anyway)

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Paulthewitt (12 Jan 2021)

Meant to say I did a search and have looked online. There is generic info, but not specific to the points above that I have been able to find.


----------



## tam (12 Jan 2021)

Yes, they hunt shrimp babies very well, but will leave adults (well anything over about 7mm) alone. They are active hunters and attracted to movement. As they are small they slink around easily in the plants/decor to hunt. I wouldn't expect the shrimp population to grow, or if it did slowly. You could artificially keep it going by catching a female and raising the babies a few weeks until they aren't mouth size. Also it's difficult/impossible to find the females, so odds of a pair is slim, they are pretty out going though so I'd go for a single male. They are too territorial to have more than one male in a tank that size.


----------



## castle (12 Jan 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Scarlett Badis I would have a Male/Female pair only.



Tank is too small imo, volatile fish, male will dominate. If you find a female id urge you to go an buy a 60cm minimum tank, give her some space and also give their fry a chance.


----------



## Paulthewitt (12 Jan 2021)

Thanks Tam - well that is that idea out of the window!!
Any nice fish ideas for a baby shrimp tank anyone?

I know some people say only Ottos are safe... but whilst I like them, they aren't exactly my idea of a feature fish to look at!


----------



## Paulthewitt (12 Jan 2021)

castle said:


> Tank is too small imo, volatile fish, male will dominate. If you find a female id urge you to go an buy a 60cm minimum tank, give her some space and also give their fry a chance.


Thanks Castle... I think what Tam says has thrown that idea out now anyway!
The search will continue


----------



## castle (12 Jan 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Thanks Tam - well that is that idea out of the window!!
> Any nice fish ideas for a baby shrimp tank anyone?
> 
> I know some people say only Ottos are safe... but whilst I like them, they aren't exactly my idea of a feature fish to look at!



You'll struggle to find a fish that won't eat baby shrimp, I don't know of any


----------



## ScareCrow (12 Jan 2021)

I agree with tam, I had what I had hoped to be a pair (spent a long time watching their behavior, colouration etc before purchasing) but it was actually two males. For whatever reason we only seem to get males. Beautiful if quite illusive fish though. Have you considered _Epiplatys annulatus _(clown killifish)? I had a friend that kept a trio to spread out aggression in a similar size tank, along with some tiger shrimp _Caridina cantonensis. _The Killis are fairly surface oriented and while they may venture lower in the tank they're too small to eat full grown shrimp, although young shrimp maybe taken, provided enough cover is given some will survive. If you do go the killi route you'll definitely need a tight fitting lid.
_Boraras brigittae _might be another option but they also like cover from what I've read.
Just saw your other thread about your Fluval Spec. That is what my friend had his _Epiplatys annulatus _in.


----------



## zozo (12 Jan 2021)

Badis is not an easy fish to keep anyway, you need to have some luck... The ones available are afaik wild-caught and since they are predatory by nature they might not accept dried food maybe even be picky to accept frozen life food. Sexing them or finding a pair also seems rather problematic, females are dull grey in colour, the rest of the differences are very minor and subdominant males can look the same as a female.

I've kept a small group of 6 in a 110-litre tank that was loaded with a huge number of cherry shrimp... So they were welcome to thin that out... Still, I was feeding them life daphnia every other day... But they didn't make it very long within 6 months all of them perished. They are a tad similar to Otocinclus regarding sensitivity, they stress out easily, this doesn't favour their health.

All tho it's a lively, beautiful and interesting little fish it can be difficult to keep.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Paulthewitt said:


> I know some people say only Ottos are safe...


<"Small _Corydoras_"> spp.?

cheers Darrel


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Jan 2021)

Trichopsis pumila perhaps?


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


DeepMetropolis said:


> Trichopsis pumila perhaps?


You need to have a chat with @Tim Harrison.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paulthewitt (12 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You need to have a chat with @Tim Harrison.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Something I would need to know?
On first look its an interesting fish. As is the suggestion above of the killifish, which I had always seen as a prolific predator - but the point of them staying high as long as there are hiding places is interesting.


----------



## shangman (12 Jan 2021)

I have sparkling gouramis with crystal red shrimp in a 45l and they completely ignore eachother. Granted there is a lot of cover in case the shrimp needed to hide, but they never really do. The shrimp haven't had babies yet, but they came in very small and the gouramus never cared, they do have rather small mouths. Perfect for eating daphnia, anything bigger is a bit of a struggle!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jan 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Something I would need to know?



Haha, I found the little blighters to be very efficient predators. I had six in a scape once, they hunted as a pack, cornering large adult cherry shrimp. Their modus operandi would be to hover nearly nose to nose with a shrimp until it moved and then the gourami would attack, chasing it around the tank, taking chunks out of it, pulling off the shrimps legs until it died or jumped out the tank.

I know this is not the experience of other folk and I've seen them sold in tanks populated with shrimp and they appear to co-exist quite peacefully. But I know I'm not alone in my experience either. I might have stumbled across a sub-species or a rogue personality. They are highly intelligent and I got the feeling that after one of them discovered hunting shrimp was fun and easy the rest joined in; learnt behaviour.

Check out the Seriously Fish entry, scroll down to the comments below the references. I was known as Troi back then. But either way amazing little fish very interesting to observe and beautiful to look at and I loved listening to them croaking to one another.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha, I found the little blighters to be very efficient predators. I had six in a scape once, they hunted as a pack, cornering large adult cherry shrimp. Their modus operandi would be to hover nearly nose to nose with a shrimp until it moved and then the gourami would attack, chasing it around the tank, taking chunks out of it, pulling off the shrimps legs until it died or jumped out the tank.


Aha I didn't know that ive had them here and they where quite peaceful they had not much interest in the few shirmp in that tank. But if I read those stories it probably is not the best match if some wants to breed shrimp.


----------



## zozo (13 Jan 2021)

I've kept the T. pumila for several times in the same aquarium as the Scarlet badis and the Cherry shrimps. The first time I had to order them because they were not in store... I knew the minimum order amount is 10 individuals, so to also keep the stress level for them as minimum as possible I asked the shop to give me a call the moment they arrive and leave all in the bag. And I took all 10 home. I also know the wholesaler providing all the shops around my place always have wild-caught Pumila's. Then you'll never know the age and you have no idea about life expectancy. After a few months only had half of them still alive so I bought 10 new ones and a year after again a few. In my experience, the wild-caught specimen has an average lifespan of >2 years. I actually got a few to breed in a smaller tank and this offspring lived the longest +/- 3 years.

Regarding character, they are absolutely adorable little rascals, very curious and very bold for their size. They indeed love to harass shrimps... But in my case, the shrimp population was mature enough and the hardscape setup had abundant hiding places for shrimp fry. It is about impossible to eradicate them. Actually, after over 5 years, I still have this very same aquarium running with only 2 fish in it left. I waiting for them to perish of old age and then finally decide to take this tank down and or do something else with it. It still has a load of shrimps, the shrimps survived a few dozens of total 3 different species of potential shrimp hunting fish over a + 5 year period. All but the shrimps are gone by now.

These were to most fierce hunters I had in there at the same time as the pumila's


None of them was able to put the slightest dent in the shrimp population.

I guess it depends highly on, what species of shrimp you have at least you need an easy to breed shrimp. Then the maturity of the population and how the tank is set up to be able to sustain it regarding hiding places for the fry. Simply wait and see long enough how the shrimps do before you decide to add a potential shrimp hunting fish. If you started with few shrimps and after a while can count between 20 and 30 young adults you can bet you have over 3 times as much in hiding. And a lot in plain sight barely noticeable.

Anyway, T. pumila is absolutely gorgeous and interesting fish to keep. They occasionally (more than once a day) croak loud enough to hear it in a relative silent room. They display very nice colours and interesting territorial mating behaviour. Since they are very bold it's best not to keep them with other larger territorial species. If building a nest they will not shy back to attack everything that comes to close and pick a fight they might lose in the end because of the size difference.

Edit:
Actually, it's not the full truth I had one in there that did have a noticeable effect on the shrimp numbers and that was a totally different predator. It was Planaria.  And planaria come with feeding (frozen) life food... At one time it became a plague and the shrimp population drastically declined I had to kill the Planaria off. After that, the shrimp population grew back again.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (13 Jan 2021)

zozo said:


> Actually, it's not the full truth I had one in there that did have a noticeable effect on the shrimp numbers and that was a totally different predator. It was Planaria.  And planaria come with feeding (frozen) life food... At one time it became a plague and the shrimp population drastically declined I had to kill the Planaria off. After that, the shrimp population grew back again.



Ooh I never had planaria in the frozen foods that I know off.. Wich brand did u use? I always have ruto's..


----------



## zozo (13 Jan 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Ooh I never had planaria in the frozen foods that I know off.. Wich brand did u use? I always have ruto's..



I actually do not know the brand I pick from the freezer whatever is available. Usually bloodworms or the quartet package.  But I guess whatever brand you take it all is farmed in outdoor natural facilities (most likely from semi-tropical regions) and all will or can have planaria eggs in them. And these eggs can easily survive afaik indefinitely the average -18°C freezer temperature it is stored in. And the supplier states it's deep-frozen at -40°C before it's shipped out. Even this seems not to harm these monsters eggs.

That's about over 90% chance to get some planaria eggs coming with it... And I guess 90% of the aquariums that get frozen life food have Planaria. It depends on the numbers of Planaria if you will see them or not, they are mainly nocturnal and during lights on they mainly live in the substrate. Thus not seeing any doesn't mean you don't have any... Tho seeing 1 during the lights on on the glass or where ever you can bet your life on it there are 100x more than you see. Then seeing a number of them it multiplies exponentially and they are meat eaters...

At one time I noticed my shrimp population drastically decline over a few weeks time and the Planaria population grow seeing them al over the place. Once at this stage then even not feeding protiëne doesn't help anymore... They do predate on shrimp (eggs maybe) and or even might be cannibalistic. I have no other clue how I got it any other way in these huge numbers over a few years time.

After giving the tank a decent dosage of NoPlanaria for a period, no more planaria to see, not saying all dead, probably not, but the shrimp population grew back to what it used to be. A lot...


----------



## tam (13 Jan 2021)

There isn't a ton of fish I can think of that would be happy in a small tank and low numbers. Any chance you could go a bit bigger on the tank? 30-40L would give you lots of options for small shoalers.


----------



## Paulthewitt (13 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha, I found the little blighters to be very efficient predators. I had six in a scape once, they hunted as a pack, cornering large adult cherry shrimp. Their modus operandi would be to hover nearly nose to nose with a shrimp until it moved and then the gourami would attack, chasing it around the tank, taking chunks out of it, pulling off the shrimps legs until it died or jumped out the tank.
> 
> I know this is not the experience of other folk and I've seen them sold in tanks populated with shrimp and they appear to co-exist quite peacefully. But I know I'm not alone in my experience either. I might have stumbled across a sub-species or a rogue personality. They are highly intelligent and I got the feeling that after one of them discovered hunting shrimp was fun and easy the rest joined in; learnt behaviour.
> 
> Check out the Seriously Fish entry, scroll down to the comments below the references. I was known as Troi back then. But either way amazing little fish very interesting to observe and beautiful to look at and I loved listening to them croaking to one another.


That is hilarious (assuming you can look back and see the funny side!).
Duly noted... another lovely fish that won't work in this instance!!


----------



## Paulthewitt (13 Jan 2021)

zozo said:


> I've kept the T. pumila for several times in the same aquarium as the Scarlet badis and the Cherry shrimps. The first time I had to order them because they were not in store... I knew the minimum order amount is 10 individuals, so to also keep the stress level for them as minimum as possible I asked the shop to give me a call the moment they arrive and leave all in the bag. And I took all 10 home. I also know the wholesaler providing all the shops around my place always have wild-caught Pumila's. Then you'll never know the age and you have no idea about life expectancy. After a few months only had half of them still alive so I bought 10 new ones and a year after again a few. In my experience, the wild-caught specimen has an average lifespan of >2 years. I actually got a few to breed in a smaller tank and this offspring lived the longest +/- 3 years.
> 
> Regarding character, they are absolutely adorable little rascals, very curious and very bold for their size. They indeed love to harass shrimps... But in my case, the shrimp population was mature enough and the hardscape setup had abundant hiding places for shrimp fry. It is about impossible to eradicate them. Actually, after over 5 years, I still have this very same aquarium running with only 2 fish in it left. I waiting for them to perish of old age and then finally decide to take this tank down and or do something else with it. It still has a load of shrimps, the shrimps survived a few dozens of total 3 different species of potential shrimp hunting fish over a + 5 year period. All but the shrimps are gone by now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to post this.
I think my shrimp population will be fairly new and the tank is quite small, so I have less chance of getting lucky that the breeding will outdo the predation!
They sound like great fish (all the suggestions too) that are ideas for a bigger tank when I get it. Just wont be right for the 19L spec


----------



## Paulthewitt (13 Jan 2021)

tam said:


> There isn't a ton of fish I can think of that would be happy in a small tank and low numbers. Any chance you could go a bit bigger on the tank? 30-40L would give you lots of options for small shoalers.


Not at this point - the Spec is on my desk in my home office - so workspace needs to be the priority really!
If it was bigger I would have 10 forktail rainbows - cos I love those little guys and then a load of hiding places for the shrimp. The future plan is to get a 80-90 cm tank on the living room. I am hoping this little tank can breed to populate the bigger one where I will be happier to have the "circle of life" mean that shrimp fry may not make it.


----------



## milla (13 Jan 2021)

Small tank +shrimp.  Chilli rasbora or the like would probably work.


----------



## castle (13 Jan 2021)

Fish that are recomended for aquariums less than 50cm:

30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Carinotetraodon travancoricus  
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Gambusia affinis  
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Hara jerdoni  
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Heterandria formosa 
30 cm x 20cm x 20cm ,  Sundadanio axelrodi 
30 x 20 cm ,  Neoheterandria elegans 
30cm x 20cm ,  Barboides gracilis 
40 x 20 cm ,  Indostomus crocodilus 
40 x 20 cm ,  Indostomus paradoxus  
40 x 20 cm ,  Malpulutta kretseri 
40 x 20 cm ,  Oryzias mekongensis 
40 x 20 cm ,  Oryzias minutillus 
40 x 20 cm ,  Oryzias songkhramensis 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parasphaerichthys lineatus 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus alfredi 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus allani 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus anjunganensis 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus bintan 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus deissneri 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus harveyi 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus linkei 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus nagyi 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus opallios 
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus sp. ‘Sentang’  
40 x 20 cm ,  Parosphromenus tweediei 
45 cm x 25cm x 25cm ,  Fundulopanchax walkeri 
45 cm x 30 cm ,  Biotoecus opercularis 
45 cm x 30 cm ,  Poecilocharax weitzmani  
45 cm x 30 cm ,  Rasbora lacrimula  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Centromochlus perugiae  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Chiloglanis polypogon  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras melanistius  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras melanotaenia  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras napoensis  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras nattereri  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras nijsseni  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras panda  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras polystictus 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras pygmaeus  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras similis  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras sodalis  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras sterbai  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Corydoras trilineatus  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Erethistes maesotensis 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Hyalobagrus flavus  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Lamprologus ocellatus  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Lamprologus signatus 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Lamprologus speciosus 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Lamprologus stappersi 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Limia nigrofasciata  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Mystus bimaculatus  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Nannocharax brevis  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Neolamprologus boulengeri 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Neolamprologus brevis 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Neolamprologus multifasciatus 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Neolamprologus similis 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Neolebias ansorgii  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Parambassis siamensis 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Poecilia wingei 
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Tateurndina ocellicauda  
45 cm x 30cm x 30cm ,  Tetraodon cochinchinensis  
45 x 25 cm ,  Aphyosemion australe  
45 x 25 cm ,  Aphyosemion gabunense  
45 x 25 cm ,  Aphyosemion ogoense  
45 x 25 cm ,  Aphyosemion splendopleure  
45 x 30 cm ,  Aborichthys sp. ‘AR02’ 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis hendricksoni 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis longifilis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis maculipinnis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis portellus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis prashadi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis pulvinatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis varius 
45 x 30 cm ,  Akysis vespa 
45 x 30 cm ,  Aphyosemion sp. ‘Oyo’ RPC 91/8 
45 x 30 cm ,  Aphyosemion striatum 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma borellii  
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma elizabethae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma eunotus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma hoignei 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma hongsloi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma macmasteri 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma mendezi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma norberti 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma paulmuelleri 
45 x 30 cm ,  Apistogramma trifasciata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Aplocheilus blockii 
45 x 30 cm ,  Aplocheilus parvus 
45 x 30 cm ,  ‘Barbus’ candens 
45 x 30 cm ,  ‘Barbus’ jae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta albimarginata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta brownorum 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta burdigala 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta channoides 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta coccina 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta dennisyongi  
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta dimidiata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta enisae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta hendra  
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta imbellis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta krataios 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta livida 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta mahachaiensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta miniopinna 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta persephone 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta rubra 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta rutilans 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta siamorientalis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta smaragdina 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta splendens 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta tussyae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Betta uberis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras brigittae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras maculatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras merah  
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras micros 
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras naevus  
45 x 30 cm ,  Boraras urophthalmoides  
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachydanio tinwini 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius aggregatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius doriae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius kabiliensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius mekongensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius nunus  
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius sabanus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brachygobius xanthomelas 
45 x 30 cm ,  Brevibora dorsiocellata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Celestichthys margaritatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Chlamydogobius eremius 
45 x 30 cm ,  Danionella dracula 
45 x 30 cm ,  Danionella priapus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Danionella translucida 
45 x 30 cm ,  Dario dario 
45 x 30 cm ,  Dario dayingensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Dario hysginon 
45 x 30 cm ,  Dario kajal  
45 x 30 cm ,  Dario sp. ‘Myanmar’ 
45 x 30 cm ,  Epiplatys annulatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Homalopteroides tweediei  
45 x 30 cm ,  Horadandia atukorali 
45 x 30 cm ,  Hyphessobrycon amandae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Kottelatlimia katik  
45 x 30 cm ,  Kottelatlimia pristes  
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys annandalei  
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys furcatus  
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys cf. irrorata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys sp. ‘LE1’ 
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys sp. ‘LE2’ 
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys thermalis  
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys tomaculum 
45 x 30 cm ,  Lepidocephalichthys zeppelini 
45 x 30 cm ,  Microcobitis misgurnoides  
45 x 30 cm ,  Microdevario gatesi  
45 x 30 cm ,  Microdevario nanus  
45 x 30 cm ,  Nannostomus anduzei 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nannostomus beckfordi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nannostomus digrammus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nannostomus marginatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nannostomus minimus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Neohomaloptera johorensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nothobranchius eggersi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nothobranchius foerschi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Nothobranchius rachovii  
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias asinua 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias celebensis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias dancena 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias javanicus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias latipes 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias wolasi 
45 x 30 cm ,  Oryzias woworae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Otocinclus cocama 
45 x 30 cm ,  Otocinclus macrospilus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Pangio cuneovirgata  
45 x 30 cm ,  Pangio filinaris 
45 x 30 cm ,  Pangio malayana  
45 x 30 cm ,  Pangio piperata 
45 x 30 cm ,  Paracheirodon simulans 
45 x 30 cm ,  Parasphaerichthys ocellatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Parosphromenus ornaticauda 
45 x 30 cm ,  Parosphromenus quindecim  
45 x 30 cm ,  Pethia aurea 
45 x 30 cm ,  Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis 
45 x 30 cm ,  Pseudomugil gertrudae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Pseudomugil sp. ‘red neon’  
45 x 30 cm ,  Simpsonichthys myersi  
45 x 30 cm ,  Sundasalanx microps 
45 x 30 cm ,  Tanichthys micagemmae 
45 x 30 cm ,  Tanichthys sp. ‘Vietnam’  
45 x 30 cm ,  Trichopsis pumila 
45 x 30 cm ,  Trochilocharax ornatus 
45 x 30 cm ,  Tucanoichthys tucano 
50 x 30 cm ,  Carnegiella myersi 

Not necessarily my recomendation, amalgamated from seriouslyfish/fishbase/google. Note, mainly breeding pairs.


----------



## zozo (13 Jan 2021)

castle said:


> Not necessarily my recomendation, amalgamated from seriouslyfish/fishbase/google. Note, mainly breeding pairs.



Indeed minimum requirements is not really a recommendation...  Especially not when it, as in any official document, is commercially infused... Data like this does not come from the private sector that is for sure, maybe if one bothers to read the comments bellow at seriously fish. But all that data is from breeders, wholesalers, and the scientists/biologists affiliated with the trademarks providing the hardware etc. Don't bite the hand that feeds you! 

I've heard Sera employee Dr. Soandso in ecology state in an interview that you should absolutely use whatever bottle of water enhancers Sera produces for making the start of the new aquarium a success. 

IMHO these minimum requirements are more like not enough to die and not enough to properly live. But that is nothing more than a humble opinion based on personal emotional experiences over the years...

It is what it is, it's the only thing the general public has... We can't blame the public to believe this and explore the boundaries... And everybody deserves a chance to learn... Dr Konrad Lorenz cites, once again.



> "Every groomed to death Stickleback contributed more to wildlife conservation than any sign at a wildlife park entrance ever did."


(Hopefully)

With other words Lets Rock and Roll Kids...  What goes around comes around.


----------

